# Red Fire Shrimp



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

I wants them, my precious.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah they look super nice, I am considering a colony of those or cherries and fires. I might do the combo as they can get expensive.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Would you worry about their possibly cross breeding?

I've seen threads in other fora about people starting over giving away shrimp bc they got frustrated with color from cross breeding.


----------

